# Integrado 4n25 como separador de señales de audio



## JOSE ANTONIO ROMERO (Dic 10, 2014)

Hace tiempo investigué sobre un sistema que pudiese separar una señal de audio, es decir una caja de inyeccion de audio de las que utilizan en los estudios para audio.

Lo que encontré hasta ahora fué que con un 4n25 (opto acoplador), se puede llegar a separar el audio y según lo que lei aún  cuando el opto acoplador no es lineal, funciona, pero no llegué a usarlo todavía.
entonces la incognita es si alguno de ustedes ya probó este integrado con esa configuración.

gracias, y feliz navidad y año nuevo. ...


----------



## miguelus (Dic 11, 2014)

Buenos días.
Si, como comentas, no es lineal eso quiere decir que tendrás distorsión, la cuestión es...  ¿Cuánta es la no linealidad? 

Sal U2


----------



## Scooter (Dic 11, 2014)

Los optoacopladores son razonablemente lineales en corriente, en tensión son una patata de linealidad.
Hay unos optoacopladores específicos que tienen dos receptores para poder realimentar el emisor con la señal distorsionada que se recibe y así linealizarlo mas. Lo vi como referencia hace muuuchos años en una revista, lo siento pero no recuerdo referencias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 11, 2014)

Como comenta Scooter la linealidad del opto (4N25) es aceptable en corriente, lo que obliga a hacerlo lineal en tensión mediante algún circuito externo que si bien no es complejo es "Delicado" de ajustar correctamente, mas si es para aplicaciones de audio profesional.

*Opciones:*
Emplear optoaisladores especiales para ese cometido con realimentación propia interna para lograr que sean lineales.
Emplear optoaisladores en base a fotoresistencia
Emplear aisladores de señal con acople capacitivo.


----------



## Scooter (Dic 11, 2014)

Además hay circuitos de amplificadores operacionales con aislamiento, quizás sean una opción.


----------



## sergiot (Dic 11, 2014)

No recuerdo cuales se utilizan, pero en varios tv's de chasis vivo se los utiliza para aislar las señales de audio y video externos, no creo que tengan tanta distorsión sobre todo en video, ya que sería muy apreciable, o en el circuito de uso ya está contemplada la compensación.

Busca en circuitos de tv's con fuente sin aislar como el str50103 y que tenga entrada de audio y video externo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 11, 2014)

Transformador Jensen ?


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 11, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Transformador Jensen ?



Existe un tema con los transformadores (Jensen/Altec/Shure) hay mucha opinión 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Existen IC´s especializados que según la data, presentan prestaciones muy superiores, pero igualmente se siguen empleando los transformadores


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 11, 2014)

Amplificador De Aislamiento Iso124p

Amplificador De Aislamiento Iso122


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 11, 2014)

Esos son los que comenté por aquí de acople capacitivo




Fogonazo dijo:


> . . . *Opciones:*
> Emplear optoaisladores especiales para ese cometido con realimentación propia interna para lograr que sean lineales.
> Emplear optoaisladores en base a fotoresistencia
> Emplear aisladores de señal con acople capacitivo.




Por otro lado "Precision *Lowest Cost* ISOLATION AMPLIFIER" y "Burr Brown"  pueden figurar en la misma frace


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 11, 2014)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Por otro lado "Precision *Lowest Cost* ISOLATION AMPLIFIER" y "Burr Brown"  pueden figurar en la misma frace


Sobre todo por que Burr-Brown ya no existe y ahora todo es Texas Instruments 

AGILENT tiene unos optos lineales realimentados internamente que alguna vez "sampleamos" de Europa para el trabajo de graduación de unos chicos, pero son MUY costosos y difíciles de conseguir.

De todas formas, para hacer una Caja Directa..... hummmm... me parece que están divagando....

*PD:* Los 4N25 son buenos optos, pero no sirven para nada que requiera algo de precisión en el dominio analógico...


----------

